# Update on female medical issue



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello ladies. Some of you might remember, I had come in asking about the effects of a hysterectomy. Well, I did my biopsy, transvaginal ultrasound, blood work, etc, etc and I sincerely need an ablation. I can't sit through an hour and 20 minute long class without having to get up every 20 minutes to change things over, and even then I am bleeding through my pants. Ridiculous. The biopsy was today, and I feel like arse. She made my girly parts very angry. BUT I should get the results by next Thursday and hopefully be in getting my procedure done soon!


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

My friend had this done last summer and it was the best thing she ever did. She had huge bleeding issues among other things. She had the procedure done and is fine. I wish you well, keep us posted.


----------

